# which way do you put you boards?



## gisprojim (Jan 30, 2011)

*gisprojim*



Sir Mixalot said:


> Horizontal. Except for commercial, because of fire rating.
> But, I prefer horizontal :thumbsup:


I am familiar with a similar quote;


The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after
the sweetness of cheap price is forgotten.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've never actually checked the building code for this, but I do know that the boards in residential construction need to be installed horizontal. It's included in the structural calculations of how strong the wall assembly will be when finished.

Never seen vertical in residential, only commercial.


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats why they make sheets 12',14' and 16'. And butt boards where you do have to put a joint. Standups on certain walls are great but not all of them!!


----------

